# Did your bfp get lighter?



## ettegirb21

Just grasping for hope. I got a bfp Tuesday, confirmed by blood work yesterday. I am going for my second beta tomorrow. Anyways, I took another hpt this morning and just again. They look lighter. Did anyone have this happen & still end up with a successful pregnancy? 

I'm also having a lot of twinges/pulling/sudden light pains....so I definitely am thinking the worst.


----------



## ablacketer

I wish I could give you good news. we got our first bfp and 7 days later HPT was negative after a positive blood test


----------



## MommyMichele

There can be different amount of dyes in each test, you're urine could be weaker.


----------



## daisy74

I am keeping fx for you,Sounds like what I went through last month with a chemical but I am NOT trying to scare you OR say that is the case with you.I hope and pray your bean sticks (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Mrschoochoo

Mine did get lighter on some days, then darker again. There is still hope. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## pixydust

Mrschoochoo said:


> Mine did get lighter on some days, then darker again. There is still hope. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you

same! i did get lighter tests too but they were a different brand


----------



## Sophiiie

I got my bfp at the doctors, took one a few days later at home & it was barely there at all. Never been able to get a strong line myself :shrug: but my LO is healthy & due anyday now. got my FX'd for you & wish you all the best x


----------



## Pixxie

Darkness of test lines isnt an indication of how much HCG is in your system! Only the blood tests will tell you :hugs: hope everything is well xx


----------



## Mrs_N

you'll drive yourself nuts looking at the lines, and it all depends on how dilute your urine is and how much dye is in the test, not how much HCG is in your system
:hugs: keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks, ladies! I was crying yesterday before my blood test, since I thought I was out. My beta went from 32 to 114! I'm still very early, so I am being cautiously hopeful. I definitely won't be taking any hpt's anytime soon, they really made things worse!!


----------



## peanut56

I got a much lighter bfp after my first one, with the same brand of test...I thought for sure it meant something was wrong, but I'm now 32 weeks along :)
Wishing you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Blayz_Chrans

this is my first but try FMU for the test the hormones are stronger in the first of the morning than any other time me personally i got 3 BFP and never ever used FMU but i did notice my lines got lighter over time. (my mom saved them for a scrapbook) also though ive never known anyone to get lighter lines in different test so i suppose i wouldnt know much about it anyway. but try the fmu thing and maybe it will be darker.


----------



## ~Krissy~

From the looks of your hcg numbers, everything is going great! :) I wouldn't worry about the hpt. It could have just been that your pee was more diluted, less dye in the test, etc, etc.


----------



## emmi26

use a clearblue digital one this week one next week then you can actually see it change from 1to 2 weeks to 2 to 3 weeks much more re assuring no line darkness to go by either x x


----------

